# temporary exteriors steps until deck is built



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You can not just put steps there, you also need a platform (stoop) and railings.
Just fix the door so it can not be opened.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

yup. by code you must have a landing at the doorway so you dont get knocked down the stairs either by the door swinging open or someone walking out the door


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> yup. by code you must have a landing at the doorway so you dont get knocked down the stairs either by the door swinging open or someone walking out the door


Not a swinging door that the op has. I have seen it done here many times. Not sure if it is code compliant or not. They used to permit us to install a flat 2x4 in the bottom track with screws to prevent the door from opening. They don't allow that anymore.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

build a 3x3 landing with 4x4 legs sitting in those concrete deck block things, then use metal stair stringers and screw on 2x6 treads for underside.
Install a handrail out of 2x4's.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Code may require the landing but it's certainly better to have a stairway without one rather than nothing so that the doorway can be used as an emergency exit!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Msradell said:


> Code may require the landing but it's certainly better to have a stairway without one rather than nothing so that the doorway can be used as an emergency exit!



Very true---but not wise if the inspectors are coming---Mae-Ling has a simple low cost solution that doesn't require advanced carpentry skills.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

per the 2009 International Residential Code, basis for most local and state building codes:

_*R311.3 Floors and landings at exterior doors.* There shall be a landing or floor on each side of each exterior door. The width of each landing shall not be less than the door served. Every landing shall have a minimum dimension of 36 inches (914 mm) measured in the direction of travel. Exterior landings shall be permitted to have a slope not to exceed 1/4 unit vertical in 12 units horizontal (2-percent). 

*Exception:*_ _ Exterior balconies less than 60 square feet (5.6 m2) and only accessible from a door are permitted to have a landing less than 36 inches (914 mm) measured in the direction of travel.
_
Hope this helps


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Good point GB, landing 3' wide or as wide as the door whichever is greater.
Don't need to count the fixed part of a sliding patio door.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I was allowed to use cinder blocks temporarily (it was only a few months) as steps and landings until I had the time and materials to make my porch/landing. You may be able to do the same if your inspector is not a *****. The blocks cost around $30.00 is all, and now they are being used as a "mountain" for our goats, as well as a few other small things.

DM


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

it's all up the building official, all you need to do is discuss this with them. I've seen them many times waive the landing requirement if the deck was to be built within the near future. it's worth the sit down with the building official to find out


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

GBrackins said:


> it's all up the building official, all you need to do is discuss this with them. I've seen them many times waive the landing requirement if the deck was to be built within the near future. it's worth the sit down with the building official to find out


Yup.

DM


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

A stack of pallets will work if its only for a few months. I did that the day my house got set on its new foundations, 10 months later its still like that, the deck will be built this summer.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

mgp roofing said:


> A stack of pallets will work if its only for a few months. I did that the day my house got set on its new foundations, 10 months later its still like that, the deck will be built this summer.


Not if an inspector comes by


----------

